# Couple of things



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I just had a shop install carbon fiber washers in my Abu 7500C3CT. With the star drag as loose as it gets, there is still too much tension on the spool. A small turn of the drag LOCKS it down tight.

Will this thing work itself out? Or is there anything can do to help relax the drag washers? I set the drag tight and cranked the handle about 100 times. Maybe it's my imagination, but that seemed to loosen the drags up a bit. 

Maybe I just need some more time with it on the water? 

My first impression of the Rainshadow 1569 is a very good one.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I have a 7500 C3CT with the same drag upgrade and its fine. I'd take the reel back to the shop and get them to make sure they installed the parts in the right sequence. If you try to fix it yourself, they'll disclaim responsibility.

Good luck.

Brian


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> I have a 7500 C3CT with the same drag upgrade and its fine.


So, no burn in time needed with the drag washers? Hmm. Not too tight from the start?


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Not in my experience. May be best to wait and see what other responses you get, though.

Brian


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

You could have an extra washer in there at the star drag.... or this carbon wash drag could be thicker than the old ones.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

they may have added one, used the wrong ones, or even stacked them backwards...i've seen all from good shops...everyone screws up...take it back...i would play with the reel when you pick it up...you know, test it out...good luck


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Teo, why is that guy setting himself on fire?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have the carbontex drag washers and smoothie metal washers in all my abu's. They all have less play in the star drag until you are putting pressure on the washers but the spool still spins ok when fully backed off. If it is pretty tight something is wrong. Take it back and have them look at it.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

it's put together wrong ... 
check the 2 concave washers under the star drag ..


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Teo, why is that guy setting himself on fire?


... i think its a flaming dr pepper...looks like theres a shot glass


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> it's put together wrong ...
> check the 2 concave washers under the star drag ..


Thanks, Derf. I'll check that. 

It's frustrating spending $60 for the reel to be cleaned and the drags upgraded. Then to find out I have to re-do the work myself. 

By the way, I had both the fiber washers and the flat lipped metal washers installed. 

I'm just afraid what I'll find when I open her up.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

If you're going to fix it yourself, get a copy of the schematic before you open her up. You can download from

http://www.reeldr.com/SCHEMATICS/ABU GARCIA SCHEMATICS/AMBASSADEUR 7500CT(07-00).pdf

Good luck
Brian


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Jeff, 
Looks like a simple fix. Not to much that can go wrong.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeff I am headed down that way tomorrow so ifn ya want call me and maybe I could get it fixed for ya


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

sometimes when putting the reel back together the eared washer can pop out of the slots in the main gear and cause exactly what you are describing.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Beat me to it ...*

Reeldoc: That's just happened to me - made me think of this post. 

Jeff: Definitely a good thing to check out first.

Brian


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Nj*

I told ya all them guys is high  

So just go smoke it yourself  

`bucket


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I started to take the reel apart last night. I had the schematic, Smoooth Drag installation instructions, and even the parts list from the HO web site laid out on table. 

I got the screw driver in my hand, picked up the reel and started to unscrew the sideplate. 

Then I had second thoughts.

Too many pieces for me to mess with after a few beers. 

I ain't gonna do it. 

Nope. 

Not even sober.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

with my 7500c3ct i took it apart...ya cant mess it up...go for it...one of the easiest reels to take apart and clean or fix or add goodies too...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> with my 7500c3ct i took it apart...ya cant mess it up...go for it...one of the easiest reels to take apart and clean or fix or add goodies too...


Maybe it's the schematic that's got me worried. Lots of little parts. 

Might be the bad experience I had with taking my 525mags apart, too. I think that's why I have that extra cage for that reel. I brought one of them to PA Distributors as a bag of parts.  

Tell ya what, Chris. I'll take the sideplate off that Abu and go from there. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ya fix it?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope, I haven't. 

I won't use that reel until the first week of June when the cobia start to show up.

I hate working on reels. So, I'll put it off for a month.


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

Pussy!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

next time i see you i'll look at it for u


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

NJ...Who did you take it to ????...the R


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Make sure the metal washers are installed in the right order. The thin one goes in first! If the thick one is in there first, then the eared one wont be seated correctly and WILL pop out causing all kinds of problems. 

Dont ask me how I know


----------

